# rootfstype=ext4 [Risolto]

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti, ogni volta che compilo il kernel, Portage mi dice di fare attenzione e di settare rootfstype=ext3 o ext4. Dove devo impostarlo esattamente, in /etc/default/grub alla voce #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" decommentando ed inserendolo tra le virgolette?

----------

## sabayonino

Di solito il kernel tende ad "indovinare" il filesystem della partizione di root ( / )

Il parametro , se non si hanno particolari problemi d'avvio , non è obbligatorio ma se lo si desidera si può impostarlo

Credo inoltre che se il supporto ai vari filesystem sono impostati come modulo , forse occorre specificare quel parametro , ma non ho mai avuto modo di provarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Credo inoltre che se il supporto ai vari filesystem sono impostati come modulo , forse occorre specificare quel parametro , ma non ho mai avuto modo di provarlo

 

Anche io non ne ho mai avuto bisogno.

Comunque, per completezza dell'informazione, se vuoi metterlo e' corretto aggiungerlo a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT

----------

## ænigma

Grazie per il supporto, quindi se non è indispensabile impostarlo, preferisco lasciare tutto così com'è visto che fila tutto liscio. Alla prossima.

----------

## ænigma

Alla fine ho deciso di impostare rootfstype=ext4 in /etc/default/grub visto che, comunque nella configurazione del kernel, il filesystem ext4 è impostato come modulo. Tutto a posto.

----------

